# More Funnies



## Dr3Wand (Nov 1, 2001)

Having a MA family can be a trying experience at tournaments...

While waiting for my son to get called to his ring, my daughter, at about 18 months was doing well keeping herself busy in the stroller.  Lot's of toys, and some foam padded short sticks did the trick.  

We happened to be sitting near another school and one of their instructors decided to give a quick pep talk.  He chose to stand right next to my daughter in her stroller.  He obviously did not know that anyone within reach would be struck repeatedly with whatever she could get her hands on.  So while he's talking she reaches out and smacks him right on his cup with a short stick.  He pretended not to notice, but I think the unusual 'knock' sound really captured my daughters interest.    So wanting to hear the sound again, she commenced to bang on his cup.  My wife realized what was going on after about 4 'knocks', calmly reached out and took the stick and apologized.

I think this was when the instructor realized why all his students were starting to giggle and turned beet red.

==============================================

Not as funny but I was helping with a testing recently and there were multiple pairs sparring.  I was keeping two groups separated so noone walked into anything and walked into a reverse side kick.  Fortunatly my arm was already raised so it just caught my arm, pushed it into my stomach and made me take a step back.  Then I heard the people viewing gasp a bit. So I turned and said 'what, you guys didn't see my block?'.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

Like I said, anytime someone gets hit in the groin...it's just funny.
:rofl:


----------



## Dronak (Nov 1, 2001)

As long as you're not the one getting hit, of course.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

Point well taken. That's why I like to wear a jock. Something those arnis guys might like to remember.
:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2001)

Well...they usually seem too small for me......


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

You really DO need to get your eyes looked at...
:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2001)

Its even funnier when ya say that to a guy the size of a house....

:erg: and my eyes are doing  much....better.  heh


----------

